# Caja de bajos TSW-118 array



## josesoto

Hola a todos, y muchos saludos a los que hacen posible éste foro .
Saben a mi me llama la atención todo lo que es sonido en especial los bajos y me llamó la atención el sonido array , bueno tal vez no se pueda construir idénticamente por causa de los parlantes que es muy especial a los que uno tiene comúnmente, y estuve viendo éste modelo de caja TSW-118 es de los bajos , supuestamente de la linea array, y quisiera que alguien me pueda colaborar con ésta caja , quisiera la mediada o un paramento , por la foto tengo una idea pero sería de gran ayuda unos planitos , aquí encontré una idea de las medidas , si alguien mas podría acotar algunas medias mas o completarlo todo para su armado solo necesito un  poco mas de información al detalle, si alguien podría colaborar serian tan amables. Gracias Atte. Jose Soto A.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Mas que un subgrave array, esto me parece un típico subgrave de bocina plegada...

Hay muchos diseños de bocina plegada, y seria conveniente para el calculo tener los parámetros del woofer a utilizar.

Piensa que el nivel de presión que nos da el fabricante, 133db continuos y 139 peak, es una presión acústica tremenda. Deberás optimizar los parámetros electricos y mecánicos al dedillo, si no tu proyecto hará agua.

Saludos.


----------



## josesoto

Muchas gracia por la información por la orientación sabes ya corte la madera y estoy ya fabricando  y no se   me lo haré quedar o venderlo,   como dices que no es apto para un array cual me aconsejas, si seria mucho pedir  algunos planos  o fotos para que me oriente y busque por la red cual seria el adecuado,  desde ya tu   comentario es bueno  gracias


----------



## czerpa

Jose, acabo de comprar dos cajas de este modelo y les monte un Eminence Omega Pro 18A, los muevo con un QSC5050, y te digo que suenan durisimo, tanto asi que tenia estos parlante montados en un modelo AB36 de Cerwin Vega y la mejoria con este nuevo modelo es como un 50%.

Tu conseguistes las medidas, porque pienso hacerce 2 mas, si las tienes me las puedes pasar, de antemano gracias.


----------



## josesoto

Las mediadas que tengo las saque también de este foro y  tiene una variación de  de unos cuantos centímetros  en  comparación del tsw118  pero casi son iguales  no se  si lo hicieron por falta de madera  por que la madera  viene  de 244 x 122  y si nos basamos a las medidas originales  nos faltara unos trozos mas ,  que tal si tu también nos mandas el  algunas medias  interna y externas,  de este modelo,  vi con muchos detalles adelante y algunos no  tiene, y por el Internet hay   están a la venta también son mas grande  y llevan el nombre de turbo sond  tsw118 y alto 72 profundidad 65 ancho 51
¿Sabes por que es esto? Es una duda que tengo  hacia mucho tiempo  por toda la variación que les hacen a este modelo

Son las que vienen en el manual,


----------



## detrakx

buenas jose. Te cuento un poco al respecto. 
Cuando se acopla un parlante a una bocina lo que se esta haciendo es poner un adaptador de impedancia, en este caso acústico. La clave esta en que la bocina hace de carga acústica de manera que la Boca de la misma se comporta como un diafragma de mayor proporcion radiando asi el sonido. Las bocinas tienen ventajas y desventajas.
Por ejemplo esta generan distorcion y modos de resonancias y se pueden corregir dependiendo las medidas de la misma y las frecuencias a reproducir.
Una bocina para Subbajos es una bocina de muy grandes dimensiones poco aplicable a la práctica por eso esa caja que tienes ahi es de bajos. fijate que en el manual dice que la respuesta es 55hz en adelante, un sub debería manejar por lo menos hasta los 30Hz.
El fabricante llego a un diseño de compromiso entre las dimensiones de la caja y la bocina y la minima f a reproducir, creo que 55Hz es una f satisfactoria.

El otro problema aparte de las dist. y las dimensiones es que la bocina por debajo de la frecuencia de corte Fc. se comporta como un filtro que atenua las frecuencias.

Como ventaja es que aporta un gran rendimiento del orden del 20% y quizas mas.
Para lograr buena presiones en bajas frecuencias tienes que coseguir parlantes de suspensiones blandas. es decir alta compliancia = eslasticidad. y podes usar los tubos de sintonia para reducir el tamaño de la caja y compensar la baja frecuencia.

Los parámetros que ponen la condicion de la fc de la bocina (estos valores son para vocinas exponenciales). son los siguientes.

Sm= Supeficie de la Boca de la vocina
L= Largo de la vocina
m= Constante de acampanamiento.

Por ejemplo para esa vocina que sale en el archivo que mandastes. 

tirando numeros se cumple que L = satiface hasta 114hz ; C= cicunferencia de la boca o perímetro satiface hasta 164Hz. y la Fc de la bocina =48hz

es decir el largo de la bocina es muy pobre, por lo que tendra poca carga acústica.
la circunferencia de la boca es chica para frecuencias por debajo de 164hz.
y la fc esde 48hz un valor cercano al que mencionan en el tutorial.


espero que sirvan los datos.

SAludos.


----------



## josesoto

Muchas gracias por la información que me das, solo una cosa mas  ¿las medidas que están en el Internet son correctas?   Puedo tomar esas medidas  51 de ancho  72 de altura  profundidad  65    saludos  detrakx


----------



## detrakx

hola jose Como te decía anteriormente todo diseño tiene su compromiso. Esta caja personalmente no la utilizaría para subbajos, si para bajos por ejemplo usarla de 120hz o 150hz para arriba. de esa manera tendrias una mejor respuesta en frecuencia y mayor eficiencia en el sistema. aparte reducirias las resonancias que aporta la vocina y evitarias el coloreo sonoro aportado pòr las mismas.

saludos..


----------



## josesoto

OK . me parece que  tienes mucha razón. Por el  momento solo usare bajos eignteen sound de 35hz-3.8khz
  y no bubbajos , cualquier novedad te lo are llegar atte. José Soto A


----------



## detrakx

Hola jose: Como alternativas para sub bajo te recomiendo el clásico sistema de doble 18" son sistemas muy eficientes pero cajas pesadas de por lo menos 100kg. y no menos de 200litros, tienes un aporte de 3db por usar 2 parlantes y aporte por parte del tubo de sintonia,. tambien asi un manejo de potencia alto la potencia del parlante x 2 y alta eficiencia en la salida de la potencia ya que conectarias los 2 parlantes en paralelo y tendrias 4ohms si estos son de 8. y //  2 omhs si fueran de 4.

si quieres cajas chicas, puede armar el sistema isobarico. que consta de poner los 2 parlantes mirandose entre si es decir cono con cono. el sistema rinde = al de 1 solo parlante pero el veneficio es que el volumen de la caja es la mitad de la que demanda 1 solo parlantes es decir que para la caja de doble 18 " sería una caja de 50 litros. 

Tambien en la actualidad se esta utilizando una técnica muy efectiva que se llama subcardioide.  esta técnica se hace con varios parlantes lo que se hace es retardar con un delay electronico o .. puede ser separando las cajas de bajos de manera tal que la diferencia de tiempo entre los sub. generan un haz mas estrcho de los bajos y de esa manera concentrar la energía en el centro del sistema y hacer que este sea mas efectivo.

SAludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola detrakx sera que nos podrias enseñar a hacer esos calculos de las bocinas plegadas, formulas que se usan, un documento que nos puedas facilitar.

Saludos


----------



## detrakx

Hola oscar ahi armé un post sobre como calcular bocinas exponenciales.
saludos 

detrakx.


----------



## aldemarar

[No message]


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros esas son las medidas para 15" y 18" si alguien me puede dar una referencia de estas cajas les agradesco, quisiera saber si rinden mas que las ab grasias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Por aca hacen una caja parecida a esta y la llaman cerwin vega via rapida (Parece un ivento potque la cerwin vega no hace esta caja) y la verdad no me gusta como suena, la precion es pobre a lo lejos y se siente un efecto de delay o atrazo con respecto a los medios, el impacto de los graves no es tan contundente como en los cerwin AB36 y/o E36.

Saludos...


----------



## Jorge Alfredo

me parece que ese bafle es bueno para respuestas  de bajo ,como te comentan,me recuerda mucho a un diseño que tiene beyman ,pero con la variante de que el sistema de beyman es doble ,como si pusieras juntos  dos bafles como los que muestras,el diseño actual es como se un metro de frente,un amigo hiso este tipo de cajon pero en vez de doble lo hiso sencillo como lo muestras tu,y si funciona bien en la practica,pero su caracteristica te remite a un bafle para bajos,para grupo suena bien,deja busco el plano del cajon y lo subo.


----------



## aldemarar

grasias jorge, oscar las cajas que tu comentas si traen la tabla que esta en la parte inferior y que reduse la salida para darle mas presion?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si la trae, pero la forma es algo diferente, por delante parece un E36 cerwin vega, solo que mas pequeño, de 80x80cm, si no te dijeran que es via rapida o metes la mano por la boca de la bocina, ni te darias cuenta que es esta caja.

No se si los que tu posteas suenen bien, habria que calcular de acuerdo a la longitud de la bocina, la frecuencia a la que trabajan estas cajas y como dice jorge alfredo creo que servirian mas bien para bajo y no para subgraves.


----------



## Jorge Alfredo

si si la tren.los planos vienen dentro del compendio de bafles que subio andres cuenca en  el foro elementos de salida ,vienen en el que lleva por nombre recopilacion,en el apartado de bafles beiman es el plano numero 6 o siete,tambien viene uno parecido,en el apartado de bafles selenium,checalo.saludos.


----------



## crom3v23

hola amigos, alguien de ustedes me podria dar su opinion acerca del sistema Dv-SUB de L-Acoustics, me interesa mucho este sistema, espero su opinion, y si alguien tiene los planos o una idea de como hacer este sistema, si me la pudiese proporcionar seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## oJos_19

Yo tengo 2 pares de éstos bafles pero con bocinas vikson de 22" (hechas en mexico ja)que como ya dijeron el modelo original fue diseñado por turbo sound, pero aqui en méxico y específicamente en el centro del D.F. en una calle que se llama República del salvador (Que es el paraíso de los sonideros )es muy fácil encontrarlas, y su precio es de aproximadamente $1000 pesos mexicanos (unos 80 o 90 dólares aprox) Y e pueden encontrar para bocina desde 12", 15", 18" y 22"  es un poco extraño porque se supone que la medida debería de ser 21" pero asi es la vida


Saludos y si algun día tienen la oportunidad de venir a México D.F. no olviden visitar éste lugar es un estuche de monerias !


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Aqui les pongo un modelito en 3D de TSW-118













Se que el tema ya está pasado, pero siempre se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## estebanlagos

KNIGHTKNIGHT
NOOO!!! jo jo.mira este sistema.turbo sound es considerado en audio pro como unos de los mejores graves que existen! subite un esquematico con las medidas y si tenes las tsw218 tambien subilo!!!!
no hay caso...a las "horn loaded" no hay con que darle para los sub.un sistema que tiene mas de 30 años y aun asi todavia empresas de jeraquia las siguen usando.MUCHO KICK !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

nah, muy pronto publicare un post especial de folded horns
explicando su funcionamiento, para que cada quien haga sus cajas con sus propias medidas pero sabiendo la teoria, asi hasta pueden mejorar los diseños originales


----------



## detrakx

buenas knight espero impaciente esa info, ando con unas ganas de armarme un bicho de esos.

saludos


----------



## ialvega

Bueno nos quedamos esperando las medidas del TSW-118 no se que le paso al amigo, puede responder que paso no dejo con ganas y sin poder ja ja ja ja ja ja de todas maneras buena por las ilustraciones gracias y espero que puedas poner el sistema completo con las medidas para ver si se puede hacer.
Segimos esparando las medidas amigo @knightknight si las tiene por favor le pido el que si puede las comparta para ver si hacemos este espectacular modelo, chao y gracias


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Buenas, exactamente las medidas originales no las tengo, pero si he visto una caja original abierta que la estaban duplicando, es asi como la imagen que muestro, ese es un modelo en 3D que hice segun lo que escribi en una hojita de papel en un momento que pude chequar la caja, pero las medidas exactas no, solo medi con la mano cuarta y dedos, mas o menos asi, de todas formas las medidas exactas yo opino que no importan porque vi dos cajas una tsw y la otra tsw eran diferentes, bueno basicamente iguales, solo algunas piezas diferente tamaño y posicion,  
y de todas formas no creo que las medidas exactas importen mucho porque yo me hice una caja inventada que suena muy muy bien, con apenas 80W y un woofer de 12", cualquiera cree que es un bajo de 18" cuando lo oye sonar en el medio de la calle y el sonido llega hasta cuadra y media, claro no tan duro, porque es poca potencia, pero si suena muy muy bien, de hecho nadie me cree que tiene bajo de 12" y del economico


lo que quiero decir es que las medidas las puedes hacer tu mismo contal que sigas la forma adecuada del cajon por dentro , yo horita ando de viaje de negocios y no tengo informacion aqui, pero estoy pendiente de hacer un tema sobre folder horns cuando vuelva a casita que ya me quiero ir a poner mi equipo a todo volumen, para que los vecinos me tiren piedras al techo


----------



## ialvega

Ja ja ja ja ja buena esa lo de las piedras en el techo, bueno tienes razon, de todas maneras yo vivia en tu pais y consegui las medidas de este bajito que como tu dices suena bien pero bien bien, pero adivina se las preste a mi hermano y que paso, perdio la hojita donde puse las medidas, que cosa pero bueno gracias por la informacion, vamos a ver si lo hacemos por deduccion para ver que pasa. chao y gracias nuevamente


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

ok de todas formas yo te aviso cuando haga el post sobre folder horn en la paginas de los grupos, de sonidistas, te mando un mp, es que horita ando de viaje de trabajo, y no me da el tiempo


----------



## dj rap

saludos, estuve visitando algunos post y lei que muchos necesitan planos de estos fabulosos bafles, como no vi ningun plano completo les dejo el que uso yo es lo mas completo que van a conseguir en toda la web posee todas las medidas y especifica perfectamente todos los detalles, espero lo disfruten 

Ver el archivo adjunto 61192


----------



## elvis quispe zenteno

Una cosa la garganta  osea las famosas  Gafas  en forma de 8 tb se lo puede incluir en este modelo  para que haya mas fuerza en la salida ?' espero sus respuestas mis amigos


----------



## salomon103

Parese que este tema es contestado una vez al año, pero quiero comentar que yo hice algo parecido a un bafle cerwin vega, pero ademas de este cambio le meti al bafle una bocina de 15 pulgadas y el sonido mejoro bastante, ya que con una bocina de 15 pulgadas, la camara resulta mas grande que para una de 18 pulg. y con esto baja mas en frecuencia.


----------



## MUSICXD

*S*aludos para todos, mis disculpas por preguntar esto, ya veo q*ue* el foro es bastante antiguo, en fin, sera q*ue* a esa caja turbosound tsw118 se le podra colocar en frente de la bocina la forma de semi 8 q*ue* utiliza el cerwin vega stroker, para tener un poco mas d*e* ganancia en graves?


----------



## ialvega

bueno te puedo decir que no lo veo necesario ya que este tipo de bajo tiene buena respuesta, no le veo el porque se le _haría_ esta modificación, pero si tienes la manera hazlo para ver que tal.

ialvega



MUSICXD dijo:


> saludos para todos, mis disculpas por preguntar esto, ya veo q el foro es bastante antiguo, en fin, sera q a esa caja turbosound tsw118 se le podra colocar en frente de la bocina la forma de semi 8 q utiliza el cerwin vega stroker, para tener un poco mas d ganancia en graves?


----------



## MUSICXD

ok muchas gracias por su respuesta, haré la prueba y les cuento   que tal se porta


----------



## endryc1

yo las tengo armadas hace 2 años y les digo las insoportables, que clase bajo men


----------



## luis beltran

saludos. a toda la comunidad de este foro
si es mucho pedir. pueden subir las medidas. gracias


----------



## MUSICXD

estas son las medidas q utilice para fabricar mis cajas son exelentes se las recomiendo, saludos. 



			
				crimson dijo:
			
		

> No podés pegar links, pero sí subir imágenes:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/
> 
> Saludos C



muchas gracias mi hermano por orientarme, saludos cuidece.


----------



## luis beltran

gracias MUSICXD. preguntaba por las medidas, porque en google hay muchas de ellas, pero estas ya están probadas.
dos preguntas. primero el uso que le das es para sonido en vivo o música grabada, segundo que parlantes le colocaste


----------



## RHPOWER

Saludos mi gente, por acá tengo dos Bajos 18, por falta de tiempo no he comenzado a diseñar las cajas este modelo me interesa mucho para mi proyecto ya que el EBP resultante es de 50.87 califica para una caja sellada...


----------



## MUSICXD

luis beltran dijo:


> gracias MUSICXD. preguntaba por las medidas, porque en google hay muchas de ellas, pero estas ya están probadas.
> dos preguntas. primero el uso que le das es para sonido en vivo o música grabada, segundo que parlantes le colocaste



buenos dias estimado, las uso para musica grabada, les tengo colocadas parlantes de 15 pulgadas marca BK (blastking), con amplificador american audio v1001 a 8 ohm, osea un parlante por canal. pero tranquilo q esas medidas originalmente vienen para parlantes de 18 pulgadas, solo q como ando corto de presupuesto no tengo la oportunidad en estos momentos de colocarle bajos de 18 pulgadas, hace un tiempo tuve la oportunidad de probarlas con parlantes d 18 de un conocido cerca de la casa, le cuento q con los de 18 la diferencia es tremenda con esos si q tiembla el piso como debe ser. estas cajas dan un bajo mas natural, y no necesitan tanta potencia como otros modelos de cajas (muy buenos tambien) para q puedan sonar. yo c las recomiendo en lo personal. alli coloco unas fotos de los parlantes esas son de internet, los mios son identicos a eso, pero no poseo fotos de ellos solos, asi q coloque esas para q vea como son.


----------



## luis beltran

saludos. MUSICXD y todos los amigos del foro
gracias por compartir tus experiencias, en lo personal quisiera usarlo para sonido en vivo, quiero colocare un parlante RCF LF 18X 400. que les parece, o podrían darme una mejor recomendación. estaré agradecido a cualquier ayuda.


----------



## MUSICXD

luis beltran dijo:


> saludos. MUSICXD y todos los amigos del foro
> gracias por compartir tus experiencias, en lo personal quisiera usarlo para sonido en vivo, quiero colocare un parlante RCF LF 18X 400. que les parece, o podrían darme una mejor recomendación. estaré agradecido a cualquier ayuda.



AMIGO luis beltran, este tipo de cajas no he tenido la oportunidad de escucharlas para musica en vivo, pero me imagino q con una buena ecualización y todo lo demas deben de ir muy bien, por su parte y sin quitarle nada a este modelo, el cual para mi anda muy bien, y del que hemos venido hablando el tsw118, he escuchado muchas calificaciones positivas para música en vivo acerca de una caja llamada rcf 1018, pero no he tenido la oportunidad de escucharla directamente y compararla con la tsw118. lo q si tengo claro es que a esas rcf 1018 hay q darle una buena amplificación y colocarles parlante de buenas prestaciones para que estas puedan rendir al 100%. en fin yo lo q digo y lo seguiré sosteniendo es que: "todo depende del gusto de la personas que vaya a armar su sonido", es decidir tu eliges el camino ha seguir. solo es cuestión de gustos, nadie te puede obligar a que armes lo q otro diga.

saludos desde Venezuela.



se me olvidaba aqui esta un planillo del modelo rcf 1018 en internet ahi otros mas pero solo es para tener una guia, este modelo tiene una variante en la parte interna de lo q se conoce como laberinto lo invito a que haga una pasada por las imagenes de la web para q se de cuenta de ello.


----------



## vicmagucas

detrakx dijo:


> buenas jose. Te cuento un poco al respecto.
> Cuando se acopla un parlante a una bocina lo que se esta haciendo es poner un adaptador de impedancia, en este caso acústico. La clave esta en que la bocina hace de carga acústica de manera que la Boca de la misma se comporta como un diafragma de mayor proporcion radiando asi el sonido. Las bocinas tienen ventajas y desventajas.
> Por ejemplo esta generan distorcion y modos de resonancias y se pueden corregir dependiendo las medidas de la misma y las frecuencias a reproducir.
> Una bocina para Subbajos es una bocina de muy grandes dimensiones poco aplicable a la práctica por eso esa caja que tienes ahi es de bajos. fijate que en el manual dice que la respuesta es 55hz en adelante, un sub debería manejar por lo menos hasta los 30Hz.
> El fabricante llego a un diseño de compromiso entre las dimensiones de la caja y la bocina y la minima f a reproducir, creo que 55Hz es una f satisfactoria.
> 
> El otro problema aparte de las dist. y las dimensiones es que la bocina por debajo de la frecuencia de corte Fc. se comporta como un filtro que atenua las frecuencias.
> 
> Como ventaja es que aporta un gran rendimiento del orden del 20% y quizas mas.
> Para lograr buena presiones en bajas frecuencias tienes que coseguir parlantes de suspensiones blandas. es decir alta compliancia = eslasticidad. y podes usar los tubos de sintonia para reducir el tamaño de la caja y compensar la baja frecuencia.
> 
> Los parámetros que ponen la condicion de la fc de la bocina (estos valores son para vocinas exponenciales). son los siguientes.
> 
> Sm= Supeficie de la Boca de la vocina
> L= Largo de la vocina
> m= Constante de acampanamiento.
> 
> Por ejemplo para esa vocina que sale en el archivo que mandastes.
> 
> tirando numeros se cumple que L = satiface hasta 114hz ; C= cicunferencia de la boca o perímetro satiface hasta 164Hz. y la Fc de la bocina =48hz
> 
> es decir el largo de la bocina es muy pobre, por lo que tendra poca carga acústica.
> la circunferencia de la boca es chica para frecuencias por debajo de 164hz.
> y la fc esde 48hz un valor cercano al que mencionan en el tutorial.
> 
> 
> espero que sirvan los datos.
> 
> SAludos.



Cuál seria la caja apropiada para sub-bajos frecuencias de 20Hz hasta 120 Hz


----------

